# A couple gems I found recently



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jnoshs working in ur area, too???


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Jnoshs working in ur area, too???


Haha. Is he an expert on double traps and accordion s-trap's?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

He just wanted to make double sure no sewer gas came up thats all .


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

These are beautiful pics... Too funny... You gotta love Lowes for selling the "Adjustable tailpiece"....


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

RossThePlumber said:


> These are beautiful pics... Too funny... You gotta love Lowes for selling the "Adjustable tailpiece"....


Or the green squishy trap, or the clear trap with the impeller in it. Lol


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jsnosh at his best


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> View attachment 22228
> 
> 
> Jsnosh at his best



Whats neat about this picture is that the disposal was obviously a replacement but whatever jackass installed it hooked the discharge up to the same double double s trap oops i screwed it up look at me go drain line.:laughing:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't do to many restaurants but isn't tubular PVC a no no? Thought it had to be schedule 40


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

When I see that fernco stretched like that, Inknow someone special was on the job!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

DIZ said:


> When I see that fernco stretched like that, Inknow someone special was on the job!


He tightened it to 60 in/lbs. It's all gravy baby! Haha


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey if one trap is good then two must be better!


----------

